# Food hypocrites ??



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I find it hysterical, that I can sit and watch a trainer or "knowledgable food person explain that I shouldn't feed my dog this or that, because it has too much protein, calcium or fat or whatever.
But as that person is explaining this, they're throwing 2 lbs of hotdogs down their dog's throat.

Did I miss something?

And yes, I sat there tonight at some local pet store, where they had a live obedience exhibition.
During the exhibition, someone mentioned food, and they said they only give their dogs the highest quality dog food.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

omg...where is that LIKE button!!!??? I had a 'discussion' with a person who told me that my dog's high pancreas level on her chem17 was NOT due to the 2 hotdogs she had the night before at training that the vet thought but instead was due to her RAW diet of hearts/necks/turkey breast/sardine/etc. All because I said hotdogs were NOT good training treats because of the high fat and to microwave them first to get the alot of the fat out first! :rofl:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I dunno. Sometimes people think they are feeding the highest quality dog food, and the manufacturer of their food is purina. Hmmm. 

Frankly, I think that hot dogs might be better for your dog than any dog food. At least, the ingredients and manufacturing processes have to be acceptable for human consumption. Dog food might say the ingredients are human grade, but there is no such thing. Actually, dog food is formulated for dogs, as well it should be. But because it is, the regulations are a LOT less stringent than food that is designated to be eaten by people. And so, hot dogs, while containing higher fat than what humans need or should have, is not necessarily higher fat than what dogs should have (in moderation). I would be more concerned with the levels of sodium and other fillers in the hot dogs. 

I must admit that I buy a 30 pack of chicken franks every month or so and pass them to my girls, and I do not feel the least bit guilty or worried about it. That and 32 raw frozen 1/4 pound hamburger patties, and 10 pounds of chicken legs and thighs, and last night the mangies got chicken hearts and gizzards, lol. But the majority of their diet is still kibble. I am not a nutritionist, and while I will sub in a meal of raw meat now and again, or even give them a hot dog with their kibble a couple of times a month, I depend on the dog food people to make a formula that provides the proper ratios of all the nutriants dogs need to be healthy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I use my kibble as dog treats and the dog is so crazy for food it works.

There is also stuff I have done like Natural Balance Dog rolls and simply cooked (or raw) actual meat..

I agree - hot dogs are full of nasty stuff and even the good expensive pure meat nitrate free ones (which you should be feeding your family IF you eat the things) are full of sodium.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd give hot dogs or cheese over Snausages!!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

We could also wonder how much all the treats affect the overall ingredient percentages?

Why read a label, and choose a food because it has XX% of protein, and a little less fat, then give the dog hotdogs, which not only are fattening, but they throw off the overall balance of whatever quality food you've invested in?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm a personal trainer, and just this evening I had a client's husband pull me aside and give me huge thanks for the way his wife looked in her Halloween costume this year compared to last year. I believe his exact words were, "smokin' hot." 

As I write this, I'm om-nom-noming some Nutter Butters.

My name is Emoore, and I'm a food hypcrite.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well if you use 1/2 hot dog per training, I can't see it's going to wreck the entire balance. Dogs are natural "garbage guts", and natural scavengers.
Not that I feed hot dogs. I actually bought a roll of that stuff you did


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> I find it hysterical, that I can sit and watch a trainer or "knowledgable food person explain that I shouldn't feed my dog this or that, because it has too much protein, calcium or fat or whatever.
> But as that person is explaining this, they're throwing 2 lbs of hotdogs down their dog's throat.
> 
> Did I miss something?
> ...


Yeah, I listened to our obedience instructor talk on keeping dogs teeth clean, and pull out scrapers and doggie toothpaste, and talk about vet cleaning. Then she said the whitest healthiest teeth she ever saw were on a raw fed dog, in the same breath she said "I wouldn't recommend raw feeding though". Im sitting there, with my raw fed dog, with prolly the whitest teeth there...thinking WTF??? I was having a truely horrible day, barely had dragged my butt to class, and alot of others were asking questions, so I didn't get into it with her. I was in one of those moods that it would have gotten ugly ( diplomacy was not in the building) so I kept my mouth shut...but I still wonder what the h she was thinking???


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

We (the family and dogs) used to eat hot dogs...until I saw how they were made and with what.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jetscarbie said:


> We (the family and dogs) used to eat hot dogs...until I saw how they were made and with what.
> 
> How It's Made Hot Dogs - YouTube


Scraps, corn syrup, and god knows what else. I don't eat hotdogs, and after that video, I have no intention of starting.

My thread was intended as a bit humorous. 
But I do find it funny how we pay so much attention to what's on a label, then subsidize it with ....."_whatever_"


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You make a good point. I know a trainer that is adamant about natural/holistic highest quality foods or raw to her dogs yet when she's working with clients she uses BilJac. I have to admit that I've used turkey hot dogs on occasion but mostly cheese or beef crunchies that I make. Stosh doesn't even like the processed treats so I guess he's a self-regulated health nut


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Scraps...LOL! I once had a load beef navals I took to Sara Lee. I had to ask what they were going to do with them... hot dogs. Make them into hot dogs. At least I can say when cows are slaughtered, they use every last piece


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't really give my dogs hotdogs, it's a vary rare occasion just because the things gross me out. :rofl: If they're in the fridge (rarely for our family) because someone else bought them, I'll cut and bag 1-2 of them and they'll last a good 1-2 weeks in the fridge as the occasional reward or mixed with water and kibble for added flavor. Chance trained off toys, Zoey is happy to work for her kibble and Eevee will typically work for a toy, sometimes I do use foods like kibble.

I think the bigger issue is the SIZE treats people give. A dog should just barely be able to taste it, if they've got to sit and chew it then it's too big. The few times I DID use something like hotdogs to train Chance (Who was an active working dog, he did herding on our farm, biked 6-10 miles a DAY with me, went for long (up to 2-3 hour) walks, went swimming, played fetch/frisbee, did obedience work, ect....He wasn't going to die of a little extra fat in his diet and honestly NEEDED more fat than most dogs) they were cut into pieces the size of a #2 pencil eraser. Even a Great Dane doesn't need a much bigger reward than that! And small breeds could use HALF those. It bothers me to see people giving full biscuits (even small ones) or large chunks of treats, or doing "jackpot" rewards every time the dog sits, to their dogs during training. Not only will this ruin their diet but it's taking time out of your training when you have to sit there and wait for the dog to chew it! But people can't understand the concept of portion size compared to body size......Big reason why we have an obesity problem for ourselves AND our animals. Dogs on the other hand, don't understand this. They'd rather have 10 tiny pieces of steak than 1 big steak because they understand that they're getting more rewards, not the size of the reward.

I will admit, my dogs get potted meat though! Probably not too much better but for some reason it doesn't gross me out as much as hotdogs do. :thinking: And there is a label to see what is in it...That doesn't contain a ton of filler ingredients. (At least the brands we get)


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmm....I don't know--yesterday Rocket ate a good-sized log of fresh coyote poop off the trail...I'm pretty sure if there were fresh road kill he would definitely be interested in at least sniffing, if not tasting it. Why should I worry too much about hot dogs? 

Honestly, it's like food for myself--I mostly eat unprocessed and as fresh of food as possible, say 85-90% of the time. Do I refuse dinner with friends? The occasional ice cream, brownie or cookie? Do I stay home from going out to dinner if invited? Hellz no. Everything in moderation. Can't it be the same for dogs?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I'm a personal trainer, and just this evening I had a client's husband pull me aside and give me huge thanks for the way his wife looked in her Halloween costume this year compared to last year. I believe his exact words were, "smokin' hot."
> 
> As I write this, I'm om-nom-noming some Nutter Butters.
> 
> My name is Emoore, and I'm a food hypcrite.


You crack me up! Too funny!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't think the manufacturing of the kibble is any prettier. I don't think that small pieces of hot dog as training treats will hurt them either. I wonder how much oil is pored into the "all natural" cheese.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I dehydrate chicken liver and that's what I use for treats. He gets a couple of pieces a week, if that. 

Sure I use hotdogs too, I like hotdogs - Nathan's All Beef specifically.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> I dehydrate chicken liver and that's what I use for treats.


Ooooohhh...how do you do that? Do you have a machine, or can you do it in the oven? Info please!!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jprice103 said:


> Ooooohhh...how do you do that? Do you have a machine, or can you do it in the oven? Info please!!


Yes, please share.
Thanks


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I use a Nesco dehydrator ( I make my own beef jerkies too), I bought 5 lbs of chicken liver and place them neatly on the dehydrator, that's it. When they are done, I let them cool then put in ziplock and stick it in the freezer. 

When I bought the freeze dried chix liver from Bravo, it was over 8 bucks for a small bag, that's when I said, never again.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> I use a Nesco dehydrator ( I make my own beef jerkies too), I bought 5 lbs of chicken liver and place them neatly on the dehydrator, that's it. When they are done, I let them cool then put in ziplock and stick it in the freezer.
> 
> When I bought the freeze dried chix liver from Bravo, it was over 8 bucks for a small bag, that's when I said, never again.


So you don't do anything other than that? No prep...just place in the dehydrator?? WOW! And yes, spent $10 for a bag of dehydrated liver a few weeks ago. I'm going on Amazon.com RIGHT NOW and buying one!! Thanks!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The hot dog video really did not disgust me, nor make me decide never to eat them again. If you found u-tubes on how they slaughter and butcher chicken, beef cattle, and hogs, I doubt that would do it either. 

The only eye-opener was how they said different spices go in depending on where the hot dogs will be sold. So if I tell you I like Ball-Park franks, and you live in Georgia, Texas, or California we might be on a totally different taste-page. And if I visit some such place, and order a Ball Park frank with nothing on it, because I know I like it and it will not burn my tongue off, I might be in for an unpleasant surprise.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

selzer said:


> The hot dog video really did not disgust me, nor make me decide never to eat them again. If you found u-tubes on how they slaughter and butcher chicken, beef cattle, and hogs, I doubt that would do it either.
> 
> The only eye-opener was how they said different spices go in depending on where the hot dogs will be sold. So if I tell you I like Ball-Park franks, and you live in Georgia, Texas, or California we might be on a totally different taste-page. And if I visit some such place, and order a Ball Park frank with nothing on it, because I know I like it and it will not burn my tongue off, I might be in for an unpleasant surprise.


Actually, I like Hotdogs.... But the fact that the meat used, is the stuff we won't eat the first time around, has me taken back a bit.
I'll take a nice steak, but I'm not too sure, Il take the parts they don't want to feed us at the restaurant.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

That video made me really want a hot dog...I'm not sure what that says, lol!

My trainer tells me to use whatever works for treats for my dog; I'm pretty sure she'd encourage hot dog usage if Luna showed an interest.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

There's also a video on how dog food is made.


----------



## Ponypip123 (Apr 2, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I'm a personal trainer, and just this evening I had a client's husband pull me aside and give me huge thanks for the way his wife looked in her Halloween costume this year compared to last year. I believe his exact words were, "smokin' hot."
> 
> As I write this, I'm om-nom-noming some Nutter Butters.
> 
> My name is Emoore, and I'm a food hypcrite.



:rofl:


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I too, was not put off by the How It's Made Hot Dogs video but all my mind keeps thinking is the term "Meat Batter" :help:


----------

